# Sold my sentra :uhoh:



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

but I got this....  











Can I change my name to B15GEE ?????


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

congrats


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Post some more pictures


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

B14GEE said:


> Can I change my name to B15GEE ?????



yea, just PM scott about it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh man thats nice. nice work. now make it FAST


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Hey! That guy has a funny lookin' head........oh yeah....love the car. nice upgrade!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

grats d00d


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nice car man :thumbup: ............and wtf is wrong with that guys head! lol


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> nice car man :thumbup: ............and wtf is wrong with that guys head! lol


.....tis the evil ghostbustersII guy, uhm, Vigo? Vergo? something....

oh yah, awsome car, i love the b15 in the yellow, hawtnesssss.... :thumbup:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Sweet GEE, you bastid.....


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

cool ride


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> .....tis the evil ghostbustersII guy, uhm, Vigo? Vergo? something....


that i know (the guy in the painting) im talkin about the guy in the pic in the upper left corner


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

thanx fellaz......I may put my stuff up for sale my friend who has a 99 wants to strip it down in exchange for his stuff.......I appreciate your comments guys...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

now we're talkin! knock that doughnut out and add an se-r emblem to the front! nice ride, lovely color!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Nice ride man!Congratulations! :thumbup: 

How about updating your profile? I still see '95 Sentra


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

ok, i will do that here in a few....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

you need to change ur name to b15GEE now.. lol


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

I know bro... :thumbup:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

nice....... traitor


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

:hal: I didn't want to be a traitor, honest


----------

